

Scribd for Electronics Schematics - msie
http://www.circuitbee.com/

======
benjamind
I'm glad someone put this up here, after the press we've had the last couple
of days I think I need advice from all you guys on how to manage this.

Since Make posted about it on Saturday we've had over 45k unique views, and
over a thousand people have signed up. I'm the only developer on this and am
struggling to keep up with everything that's going on. In a few days when all
the noise dies down I'm going to have to do a post-mortem, and I think then
I'll really be looking for advise from people here on how to proceed on such a
large project alone without funding.

@eugenejen - I'd love to do circuit simulation with it, but that is all a bit
beyond me mathematically though I'm sure there are good resources out there to
work from. We're definitely aiming to do meta tags, and hopefully since we
parse the schematics into XML documents we can search within schematics as
well for components.

~~~
eugenejen
Hi, thanks for your comment.

To be able to simulate circuits, I guess we need to add those Verilog/VHDL
descriptions for digital circuits and I guess to implement that feature alone
is a very overwhelming task.

I think implementing a tagging system is a very good start. And probably build
a community of users that can give feedback on circuits will be very cool
features for users.

I am glad to see you guys working on this. Wish you guys the best.

------
eugenejen
This is cool. I put a similar idea into my idea book for a while after I found
current electronic circuits sites still work like 10 years ago. I like the
idea to use HTML 5 Canvas to render schematics.

I guess other cool features in the long run can be 1\. Integrate simulators so
circuits can be tested. 2\. Meta tags for search circuits based on purposes,
types, components.

